# Anyone Recognize The Unit Patch on the Left Shoulder



## drifter (Aug 31, 2020)

This soldier wounded on Guadalcanal and returned to the U.S. spent months in a hospital.
Does anyone recognize the patch on his shoulder?


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2020)

It is probably the U.S. Forces Command patch.  Red, white and blue.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2020)

I recall seeing other patches similar to this one in different colors and I believe they all pertained to a Command.


----------



## drifter (Aug 31, 2020)

He was 25th Infantry infantry, the Tropical Lightning Division in Guadalcana, and the shoulder patch
is the Toro Leaf with a lightning bolt down the center but he was, I think, with a divisional intelligent unit.
Must have been reassigned after his dismissal from hospital. Thanks, @Lewkat


----------



## drifter (Aug 31, 2020)

Yep, that's the one.

US Army Command

He never talked about his military service except to say he was with the 25th Infantry, an intelligence unit, was wounded on Guadalcanal, 
spent some timne in a hospital in Northern Australia, then transferred stateside to a hospital. He is my uncle now deceased. We both served
in the 25th Infantry. I didn't know or remember the above patch.


----------

